# Hi! Newby from California, here.



## Hope (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi, 

My name is Hope. I have 4 cats, 2 Bengals and 2 Siamese. I live in Los Angeles Caliornia. I'm a big fan of the rock band Kiss, especially Paul Stanley. I look forward to talking to everyone here. 

Hope


----------



## Bengal Man (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi Hope! Great sig!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

More bengals yayyy  welcome to the forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Hope. I like your sig too, very cute


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Hope! I have a Siamese, and am looking for another. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Hope!! Great sig! Your cats look super sweet


----------



## Hope (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. I'm sure to be posting more, in a couple of weeks, when I am less busy.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome & Hello! from donna, the incredible quartet and Freesia girl!


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Hope! It's great to see you, Paul & your gorgeous furbabies here... welcome! You new siggy is awesome! 

I'm Christine from Louisiana owned by a six-pack... 2 Ragdolls (Maxie & Grady), 2 RagaMuffins (Roscoe & Jazzpurr) & 2 Moggies (Peanut & Simon).


----------

